# Good morning tortoise



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you really in there? :turtle:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Will you come out and play? 
I won't bite....... But Ralph might!!! 

Fairlie - I think you asked if they had both come out of hibernation - the answer Is yes, but Ralph just knocks them with h is nose and sends them skidding across the floor - he's not nice!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I thinks Ruby's thinking: "mmm..It's crispy on the outside with a meat filling".


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lucky that they are built with shark cages then. Completey unrelated to turtles, why is there a deliberate hole at the bottom of that door? I have never seen that before. Is it cosmetic or for air? What is the door too?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Completey unrelated to turtles, why is there a deliberate hole at the bottom of that door? I have never seen that before. Is it cosmetic or for air? What is the door too?


It's mice. Cheshire's overrun with 'em


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love Ruby trying to crawl inside the tortoise's shell.
The holes are to give spiders a safe place to hide.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahhh, that explains it. This way the mice can escape the dogs faster. Here we just leave a half inch gap at the bottom of doors for them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Lucky that they are built with shark cages then. Completey unrelated to turtles, why is there a deliberate hole at the bottom of that door? I have never seen that before. Is it cosmetic or for air? What is the door too?


It leads to the magical enchanting world of LYD's 
Where do you think I keep getting them All from?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay! Ruby is getting her ewok look back!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All it takes is a little piece of cheese to entice them out!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Yay! Ruby is getting her ewok look back!


I know - she really looks like a muppet at the moment - grooming next week


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So funny. If the real LYD still had a tail a series of dog in hole photos would be very funny. Hmmmmm...it is giving me ideas for my next guest.

It looks like someone broke a hole in the door and some well meaning carpenter with no compass tried to make it look like it belonged. Either that or things are deliberately askew in LYD land.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The bigger picture.......

Now that would be funny - we could send the back half go YD out to investigate holes! 
No rude ones please


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I know - she really looks like a muppet at the moment - grooming next week


She looks adorable!! Maybe she could just have a little fringe trim


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> She looks adorable!! Maybe she could just have a little fringe trim


That's what I'm thinking x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm now getting totally harassed by ruby as she has seen a LYD going in and out of its kingdom!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, it is lovely. And I take back what I said about the carpenter with no compass. It was a well thought out curve to match the other side. I love all the millwork, just beautiful.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's not that great close up, I bought it from a charity shop and "shabby chic'ed" it! 
And it's constantly dirty with Ruby's muddy dirty wet paws up there looking for "stuff" x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey you should come here and do a consult for me. That is exactly the look I want for the farmhouse I am renovating. I love it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey you should come here and do a consult for me. That is exactly the look I want for the farmhouse I am renovating. I love it!


Well if I get my own way this year and planning say yes - I can have an oak frame extension on the side - it's going - it's yours, do you think it will fit on the barge?? Their is a canal that runs very close to my place - we could just load it on! As you went by at 3 mph


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Done! I can always row it back to Canada if need be. Please clarify what an oak frame extension on the side is.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Done! I can always row it back to Canada if need be. Please clarify what an oak frame extension on the side is.


Something along these lines.
I'll post a couple of pics for you - before sand after, which you will find interesting ......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Before......
In the olden days as billy likes to call them!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And today, complete with all junk & rubbish dotted about!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruby is so cute and innocent looking Love her shaggy little head! It's her birthday soon isn't it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ruby is so cute and innocent looking Love her shaggy little head! It's her birthday soon isn't it


Indeed it is renee!! A big fat one!
I love her all ewoky and shaggy, but her tail is very matted from me pulling it through Billy's underpants 
She is a little yapper though - if she sees anything unusual or out of place she yaps away at it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So she is still wearning Billy's underpants How long does her 'womanhood moment" last? Wow can't believe she will be 1 already!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So she is still wearning Billy's underpants How long does her 'womanhood moment" last? Wow can't believe she will be 1 already!


No she is currently naked! 
It was a full 2 weeks, 14 days! Ralph is trying his luck now and again but she's having none of it - he can't work out why when she was so willing before and harassing HIM! 
They successfully got together and stuck a total of 6 times 
She is getting done pretty soon, I can't go through that again, can you imagine if another dog had gotten his grubby paws on her!! 
She is still a baby - although a trampy one at that - she may look innocent, but that's just a look she has mastered to fool us!! Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Too funny Tracey Wow 6 times that is a lot! I'm sure Ralph doesn't understand why she isn't in his face anymore Good thing that butt naked poodle that cokerpoo61 posted wasn't around


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Too funny Tracey Wow 6 times that is a lot! I'm sure Ralph doesn't understand why she isn't in his face anymore Good thing that butt naked poodle that cokerpoo61 posted wasn't around


Haha - that poodle was funny with all his glosy on display  - I know that's 6 times too many, that was with her wearing pants -OH forgot to put them back on after her morning toilet, we kept rotating them in the crate and sending them out separately and feeding separately a - but where there's a will there a way!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I know - she really looks like a muppet at the moment - grooming next week


Oh Ruby you are so amazingly beautiful!!! She will be cute no matter what the cut. Jake is going today so wish him luck.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh Ruby you are so amazingly beautiful!!! She will be cute no matter what the cut. Jake is going today so wish him luck.


Thanks Donna - good luck jake, ... Are you not doing it Donna? 
I was looking at Ruby's ears - she has long ones.
Has oz had to have a puppy cut yet?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Donna - good luck jake, ... Are you not doing it Donna?
> I was looking at Ruby's ears - she has long ones.
> Has oz had to have a puppy cut yet?


I can't do them right now. My knee is still not good and I can't stand long enough. I like to take him to a real groomer once in a while anyway to clear up all my mess ups  then I have a clean slate to get me through the summer. 
I cut Ozzy when he first came home cause his coat was terrible and i had to trim his face yesterday, but he has not had his first official puppy cut yet. He doesn't really need it as he is somewhere between a flat coat and wavy. His hair is growing slow. Of course that is the only thing growing slow. We weighed his today. He is 5 months and 13 pounds. (is that 5 kg) 
I like to grow Willow's ears long too. I just like that look. 
I posted your picture of Ted and Ruby on my Jake and Willow FB page. I am just so in love with her and her love affair with Ted.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tortoise coincidence yesterday. One of our regular dog walkers whose house backs onto the field had his tortoise out on the field as it had just woken up. It was the largest one I have ever seen outside of a zoo. It was 30 inches to top of its back.
I didn't go too close in case dogs frightened it. As usual no photo as didn't take my phone. He did say he takes him out there regularly when he first wakes so will take phone today and hopefully get more info. 
When walking he collects dandelions and he said they were for his tortoise but you visualize the small ones not this giant.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ted and ruby are funny together, she really does love him - she just treats him like a big Ralph! & he is so desperate to be in out garden he's broke the fence!
Wow little ozzy is doing amazingly well.
As for your leg, I hope it heels quickly, it can be very frustrating & boring been limited to what you can do. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is Ted an only horse? They are herd creatures and he must be brutally lonely if he is. Tell his owner to buy him a pony or let him move into your yard so he can be a horsapoo.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is Ted an only horse? They are herd creatures and he must be brutally lonely if he is. Tell his owner to buy him a pony or let him move into your yard so he can be a horsapoo.


There is a little pony about too, woody, but he has to be careful where he goes and eats due to laminitis. Grump, a big beautiful grey used to be with ted, but he sadly broke his leg last year and had to be put down 
Then teds owner had Solomon on loan, but she just didn't gel with him and he's gone back, she was due to look at one this weekend, so I'm hoping there is going to be another horse in the field soon. 
Teds a nuisance on his own, he bites our garden furniture, fence & shed!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Tortoise coincidence yesterday. One of our regular dog walkers whose house backs onto the field had his tortoise out on the field as it had just woken up. It was the largest one I have ever seen outside of a zoo. It was 30 inches to top of its back.
> I didn't go too close in case dogs frightened it. As usual no photo as didn't take my phone. He did say he takes him out there regularly when he first wakes so will take phone today and hopefully get more info.
> When walking he collects dandelions and he said they were for his tortoise but you visualize the small ones not this giant.


Oh please get the tortoise pics Christine x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ted and ruby are funny together, she really does love him - she just treats him like a big Ralph! & he is so desperate to be in out garden he's broke the fence!
> Wow little ozzy is doing amazingly well.
> As for your leg, I hope it heels quickly, it can be very frustrating & boring been limited to what you can do. X


Did you see that program a few months back about different species of animals who were best friends? Ted and ruby could be on the next show!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - I'll get them signed up! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All you need now, Tracey, is for Ruby to decide that torties would make wonderful puppy substitutes and have a full blown phantom pregnancy 
Mind you if torties do make good puppy substitutes maybe HO would let Fairlie have one


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

HO says if I get a tortoise she gets to have a carrier pigeon.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh please get the tortoise pics Christine x


Will try I shall ask if I can picture of him in his garden if he isn't out in the field.
I think his owner keeps him out of sight. I am sure he must be quite valuable x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just catching up!

Love our little ewok Ruby.. Nina is target with the same brush at times by various friends and family. 

Tracey your home is beautiful. I hope you get your extension. What a beautiful barn!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, but it looks deceptive.... And the chimney part isn't outs a that's another house, 
Ours is just the hayloft on the end
It needs a lot of work doing .....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> All you need now, Tracey, is for Ruby to decide that torties would make wonderful puppy substitutes and have a full blown phantom pregnancy
> Mind you if torties do make good puppy substitutes maybe HO would let Fairlie have one


Oh marzi - don't even joke about this, I felt her little nipples before and they felt swollen 
What signs do I look for in a phantom?? 
Ralph's at the vets next week for boosters - I think I'll have a quick check over for ruby x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth, but it looks deceptive.... And the chimney part isn't outs a that's another house,
> It needs a lot of work doing .....


projects are good! are there a couple of homes in the barn then?

just realised my post is a bit muddled. Im on the iMac and it keeps changing my words!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> HO says if I get a tortoise she gets to have a carrier pigeon.


You need to trade up! A carrier pigeon = one new puppy for Rufus you and especially for HO xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Twins!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> projects are good! are there a couple of homes in the barn then?
> 
> just realised my post is a bit muddled. Im on the iMac and it keeps changing my words!


There are 5 of us in total - plus the big farm house, and a converted pig sty! Teds owners & boos (rip) live in the pig sty  - daughter of the farm house people, it's a nice little community that we have x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Twins!


Haha - gorgeous - a match made in heaven x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are just lovely!!!!!

Nina is the straight haired version!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The exact same pose and look. Brilliant. Two fabulous girls. . 

We had magnetic catches on our kitchen cupboards, mainly because the wheelchair catches on knobs and handles and rips them off. Wish we hadn't now cos Max bounces off the doors and opens them. This means he has access to all the cleaning products. He wouldn't touch them, but madam would. She has no sense! 

Love tortoises. We loved seeing them in the wild in Africa, quite magical. They can disappear into the undergrowth really fast too. We have a friend who is very successful at breeding them in his garden in Cape Town. They are so cute. About the size of a 50p piece. Will see if I can post a photo. He breeds Chameleons too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> The exact same pose and look. Brilliant. Two fabulous girls. .
> 
> We had magnetic catches on our kitchen cupboards, mainly because the wheelchair catches on knobs and handles and rips them off. Wish we hadn't now cos Max bounces off the doors and opens them. This means he has access to all the cleaning products. He wouldn't touch them, but madam would. She has no sense!
> 
> Love tortoises. We loved seeing them in the wild in Africa, quite magical. They can disappear into the undergrowth really fast too. We have a friend who is very successful at breeding them in his garden in Cape Town. They are so cute. About the size of a 50p piece. Will see if I can post a photo. He breeds Chameleons too!


Thanks Marylyn, no one believes that my tortoises can run fast! 
And boy can they run, especially when they are warmed up by the sun or the fire x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I remember when you could buy a tortoise from the pet shop. There are so few about nowadays. Owning a tortoise was my very first pet; sadly it didn't survive the winter. I remember my dad bringing out the cardboard box we put it in over the winter in the shed outside and it was crawling with ants. Yuk.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I remember when you could buy a tortoise from the pet shop. There are so few about nowadays. Owning a tortoise was my very first pet; sadly it didn't survive the winter. I remember my dad bringing out the cardboard box we put it in over the winter in the shed outside and it was crawling with ants. Yuk.


They are becoming quite popular again, and they are available from pets shops again - approx £200 (Russian horsefields) 
It seems everyone in the70's had one, we had one, but sadly it didn't survive the winter, my parents used it's empty shell as an ashtray eek: only joking)
My 2 do hibernate, last year I had them in shoe boxes with plenty of hay under my bed. I was quite alarmed when I heard them stirring and scratching!! 
This year they just hibernated in their vivarium in the hall way x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I probably paid 1/6d. Ha ha, work that out you young ones. Perhaps mine didn't survive because it was in the shed outside. My mother would have had a dicky fit if I'd bought it inside though.

Is yours inherited Tracey or did you buy it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> The exact same pose and look. Brilliant. Two fabulous girls. .
> 
> We had magnetic catches on our kitchen cupboards, mainly because the wheelchair catches on knobs and handles and rips them off. Wish we hadn't now cos Max bounces off the doors and opens them. This means he has access to all the cleaning products. He wouldn't touch them, but madam would. She !


It's interesting how we leave all our hazardous products within pet / child reach under the sink, we try to teach this to our service users with young children.
Who decided they had to be on low level and couldn't be stored in a higher cupboard out of reach of little hands and paws?? 
There has been a rise in children trying to eat washing liquid tabs as they are so colourful and appealing. 
Surely tinned food would be less hazardous under the kitchen sink??? 
Ps I'm guilty of my cleaning products been there - with a child lock cupboard (which billy can access if forcibly pulled!)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> The exact same pose and look. Brilliant. Two fabulous girls. .
> 
> I think we out to have a Friday fun photo session of poos in the same pose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's interesting how we leave all our hazardous products within pet / child reach under the sink, we try to teach this to our service users with young children.
> Who decided they had to be on low level and couldn't be stored in a higher cupboard out of reach of little hands and paws??
> There has been a rise in children trying to eat washing liquid tabs as they are so colourful and appealing.
> Surely tinned food would be less hazardous under the kitchen sink???
> Ps I'm guilty of my cleaning products been there - with a child lock cupboard (which billy can access if forcibly pulled!)


I agree with you.. They should be in a higher cupboard! Makes more sense!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I probably paid 1/6d. Ha ha, work that out you young ones. Perhaps mine didn't survive because it was in the shed outside. My mother would have had a dicky fit if I'd bought it inside though.
> 
> Is yours inherited Tracey or did you buy it?


7 &1/2p???? I was a 1970 baby, but I do remember sixpences!! Am I right??
I inherited mine, 3 of them off a female prisoner when I worked in styal women's prison! 
1 female, 2 male, unfortunately I lost the female a couple of years ago, I don't mean she went missing - she died :rip:
The two males used to fight over her and try and mate her, (she possibly became egg bound) my two males will still fight - I have a brick wall to separate them in my tortoise pit! 
I don't know what it is with all my frisky pets!!! They're bonk mad!!
Bully the tortoise is about 38-40, baby is about 30 ... I think! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy cats 40? How old do they get?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

There has been evidence of some living to 150 years but generally between 50-100 years.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Not bad for a 1970s baby Tracey. 18 pence or 7 1/2p in "new" money.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Holy cats 40? How old do they get?


Yes - Harriet lived to 176! But she was a giant Galapagos tortoise, reportedly belonging to Charles Darwin & lonesome George, 
Although doubt has been cast on this theory.


----------

